# Quà lưu niệm gốm sứ Bát Tràng



## Gomsubattrang

Sau mỗi chuyến đi xa của bạn những món quà lưu niệm là món quà tặng không thể thiếu dành tặng cho người thân hay chính bản thân mình.

Trên thị trường có rất nhiều món quà lưu niệm trong đó có món quà đến từ Gốm Sứ Bát Tràng những sản phẩm quà tặng gốm sứ luôn được lựa chọn làm quà lưu niệm cao cấp, điều này thể hiện niềm tự hào dân tộc, tôn trọng nét văn hóa dân gian thể hiện tấm lòng người tặng.






Bát Tràng cũng là điểm đến yêu thích của rất nhiều người trong dịp cuối tuần của những khách du lịch trong và ngoài nước. Các bà các mẹ thích mua bát đĩa, cốc chén còn dân teen thì thích vuốt nặn cốc chén, tô tượng. Giờ giới trẻ cũng có thể lượn vào chợ để mua những cây bút chì, những cái cốc hình ngộ nghĩnh tặng cho bạn bè.






Bạn muốn chọn những món quà tặng gốm sứ làm quà lưu niệm cho người lớn tuổi, người yêu thích thưởng trà hãy đến với những bộ ấm chén Bát Tràng. Những cốc sứ in hình độc đáo, ngộ nghĩnh hay chuông gió, trang sức bằng gốm cho bạn bè,...đặc biệt hơn, bạn có thể tự tay làm những món quà lưu niệm cho bạn bè, người thân khi đến với làng nghề truyền thống này. Nếu bạn muốn bày tỏ tình cảm, dùng những quà tặng gốm sứ thay cho lời muốn nói, bạn có thể lựa chọn dịch vụ in logo lên gốm sứ ở đây











Khách hàng quan tâm xin vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp số Hotline: *0966.921.090*
hoặc email gomsubattrangonline.com để được hỗ trợ thông tin chi tiết về sản phẩm, chính sách giá và hỗ trợ bán hàng.


----------

